# Primarch Accents



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, me and some locals at my flgs got talking about Russ and the kind of things he would say. It made mee ralise a Scottish accent would fit him perfectly I just can't get the image of Russ standing witha kilt on yelling "COME HERE YA WE B******s" 

So what accents do you think the other primarchs would have?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I see Russ as having a more subtle scottish accent. 

The rest of them more hard to go with, Vulkan with a deep sort of carribean accent, like the guy who plays Kingsley in the Harry Potter films.

Everyone else just would just speak in British accents to me, purely because i am.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I see russ with a vaking/dutch.
Gman with a Roman
Magnus with egyptian/aribic
Khan with mongolian.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Most of them I'd imagine having pretty straightforward english accents though there are a few that would probably sound a bit different.

For Vulkan I hear a deep melodious voice, kinda like Angel of Blood descibed.

For Russ, he'd probably sound like an slightly annoyed Scotsman. Or maybe something completely different like arnold schwarzenegger.

For the Khan, he'd maybe speak with a middle-eastern sounding accent.

For Ferrus Manus, I for some reason picture him speaking with a bit of cockney accent.

For Night Haunter I'd imagine a British version of Batman's speaking style from _The Dark Knight_. Though I have to admit that I did find it quite annoying when watching that film. I kept hoping that someone would offer him a Strepsil but it never happened.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

russ - norwiegan
horus - english
lorgar - latin
sanguinus - transylvanian
vulkan - carribean
corax - irish
khan - mongolian
perturabo - greek
angron - russian
dorn - american
fulgrim - english
curze - canadian (sabretooth esq)
gulliman - itallian
the lion - south african
magnus - eqyptian
alpharius/omeagon - american


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

oh yeah ferrus - australian


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahaha images of a conversation with a cockney Ferrus. But nah, Ferrus has to have a really deep gravely voice for me. 

Night haunter, hmmm not a Christian Bale accent, would be a very subdued and quiet accent, trying to think of an example.

Rogal Dorn in my head is Lance Henriksen

Mortarion, Sean Pertwee


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

gothik said:


> russ - norwiegan
> horus - english
> lorgar - latin
> sanguinus - transylvanian
> ...


OH GOD....If alp or ome are american we're screwed....que rambo DP


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

locustgate said:


> OH GOD....If alp or ome are american we're screwed....que rambo DP


lol honestly couldn't think of one for them lol and i forgot mortarion so i'd guess slarvik for mortarion


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Alpharius= Sean Connery. The original 'outwit everyone' guy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I just couldn't take any of them seriously with Irish, Australian or South African accents lol.

Like i said everyones unfortunatly english for me, any foregin accents minus Vulkan just don't work. Same with any novel i read. All the Ghosts are english aswell for me. I mean when you read something you dont really fit an accent into your head for characters, least i don't.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

depends how they are described for me and if my minds in the mood to do so i kinda do that, still its a laugh innit lol


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I could see Lion with more of a......German...or british accent. Fulgrim with a French accent.
But AoB has a point when I read every1 has a american accent.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I see the lion as French, not English. I also saw Horus as American.... Well not American, but you get the point.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I can see the lion being like winston Churchill, walking around with a pipe and a bowler hat. I don't know why but that's the image I get


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

locustgate said:


> british accent.


I love it when Americans coin the term 'British accent' - as if such a thing exists.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Same goes when you people say American accent.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I love it when Americans coin the term 'British accent' - as if such a thing exists.


English/British......you know what I mean. There is no ONE american accent.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well i use british accent to bundle welsh, english, irish and scottish accents into one


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ferrus - awhey canny lad pass tha broon stuff o'er an' tell yer lady ta get tha tits oot for tha boys

horus - what's he just said

curze - hows it going there lad pass the brown stuff over and tell your woman to get the tits out for the boys

horus - oh i say


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Same goes when you people say American accent.


You are of course right. 

I should have been more clear in what I said. When you say 'British accent' you are referring to the stereotypical 'English accent'. Where as I don't believe there is a universal American accent which is recognised as the 'American accent' compared to the 'English accent'.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Khan would easily speak engrish


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You are of course right.
> 
> I should have been more clear in what I said. When you say 'British accent' you are referring to the stereotypical 'English accent'. Where as I don't believe there is a universal American accent which is recognised as the 'American accent' compared to the 'English accent'.


There is, at least to us, but many Americans consider it to be a lack of a accent. Its odd, but yeah.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Khan would easily speak engrish


You are incorrect, sir. He is spanish and one hell of a dancer.




Well mexican really.


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

If we follow hollywood rules horus would obviously have the voice of Alan Rickman


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, William Shatner.


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the Lion is like a feudal knight then he should get a accent like French, Occitan or Catalan...

And I really see Konrad like Batman voice.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Master_Marius said:


> And I really see Konrad like Batman voice.


He stikes me more of a transilvanian accent.....simply because his name makes me think of it.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Ooo, linguistic tiems.

Given that Primarchs seemed to learn languages fairly quickly and in a way that resembles first language aquisition, I think I can assume they wouldn't have a problem with accents as well. So, if they would use one, it would have some other motive.

For example, I can imagine Horus incorporating a (slighter) accent when giving a speech to a particular group to show. 

On the other hand, I figure that Fulgrim would aim for having the equivalent of an recieved pronounciation in High Gothic.

The Primarchs that had a grudge with the Emperor/close ties to their planet might maintain their accent as a sort of demonstration. 

So: Guilliman, Dorn, Horus, Sanguinius, Magnus, Lorgar, Perturabo and Fulgrim would be fairly likely to have the equivalent of RP in High Gothic, with Horus occassionally converging to the populace of a planet. 

Mortarion, Angron, Konrad Curze, Jagathai Khan and Leman Russ would probably speak with a noticably different accent, which might get more pronounced when speaking with the Emperor in Mortarion's, Konrad's or Angron's cases. 

Alpharius and Lion would probably be switching accents depending on what they think would benefit them most ATM.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> I see Russ as having a more subtle scottish accent.
> 
> The rest of them more hard to go with, Vulkan with a deep sort of carribean accent, like the guy who plays Kingsley in the Harry Potter films.
> 
> Everyone else just would just speak in British accents to me, purely because i am.


I think Russ would have a mostly Scandanavian accent, with a bit of Scottish lilt.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't really Picture Angron with an accent. (Talking about him, because he's my Lord and Saviour :biggrin

I guess I have him pictured as having a Sort of;

SHKARRRRCHHAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRAAAAAAAAARGH; Style of Speech.

But if I had to class that as an accent. I Guess it's pretty much a brummy one. :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

ROT said:


> I don't really Picture Angron with an accent. (Talking about him, because he's my Lord and Saviour :biggrin
> 
> I guess I have him pictured as having a Sort of;
> 
> ...


I usually class the accents based on their theme. What is the world eaters theme (I mean influence).


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Master_Marius said:


> I think the Lion is like a feudal knight then he should get a accent like French, Occitan or Catalan...
> 
> And I really see Konrad like Batman voice.


 kevin conroy lol


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I tend to think of everyone speaking American English unless I hear it otherwise or its written phonetically. I tend to think most guardsmen sound like they do in DoW. 

If I had to assign them accents I would prolly go off of the traditions and such of the chapter for accents. Gman having an italian accent, the Lion having a German accent, Russ having a Norweigan accent... etc. Though I do tend to think of Konrad sounding a bit like batman >.<

I don't know enough about Horus to guess, but given his status against the Emperor I might think he had a southern american english accent.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I picture Russ speaking like Dolph Lundgren, excellent english with a slight scandinavian accent. Lorgar with a very poncey English public school accent. Sanguinius, a soft but deep voice with a hint of german accent. Night Haunter, with a hint of slavic. Fulgrim with a definite Dutch accent..."Haff you seen my fine collecshion of porshelan penishesh?":wink:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I picture Russ speaking like Dolph Lundgren, excellent english with a slight scandinavian accent. Lorgar with a very poncey English public school accent. Sanguinius, a soft but deep voice with a hint of german accent. Night Haunter, with a hint of slavic. Fulgrim with a definite Dutch accent..."Haff you seen my fine collecshion of porshelan penishesh?":wink:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

gothik said:


> alpharius/omegon - AMURRIKAN


IN AMURRIKA


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> IN AMURRIKA



Wait do you mean americanesse (person who said that dropped out of HS the next year/freshman year.)


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Angron - Forrest Gump with roid rage?


----------

